# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Noćna pelena

## doraififi

Moja curica ima 3 godine i od nedavno ju pokušavamo riješiti noćne pelene. Dnevne smo se riješili još prije godinu dana ali ove noćne nikako. Sama kaže da ne želi pelenu da je pelena samo za male bebe piški prije odlaska na spavanje ne pije puno tekućine prije odlaska u krevet i čak smo par noći imali suhu pelenu. Odlučila sam joj maknuti pelenu da vidim što će se desiti. Naime pokušala sam na način da ju budim svaka 3-4h te da ju vodim na wc i dvije noći nam to nije pošlo za rukom jer u terminima kada sam ju ja vodila nije mogla/htjela piškiti ali bi se već nakon pola sata upiškila i zvala me da je mokra. Onda sam probala ne buditi ju i nekada se probudi pa zove i uspije se popiškiti na wc nekada opet zove da je već sve popiškila. Ali imamo još jednu opciju koja je meni osobno najgora a desila se jutros kada se ona upiškila ali nije me zvala da je mokra nego kada sam ju došla probuditi našla sam ju u mokraći od čarapa do vrata svu smrznutu  :Crying or Very sad: . Kako da joj olakšam i pokušam pomoći koji način bi mogao upaltiti? Zaista imam strpljenja ali voljela bih da kada smo se već odlučili odbaciti pelene da sve odradimo na najefikasniji mogući način. Čak sam pitala i pedijatricu a ona tvrdi da djeca do 3 godine moraju svladati kakanje u wc dok se piškenje u pelenu...krevet tolerira do 5 godina. Naročito ako je netko od roditelja također do "kasno" imao pelenu .... U kojem smjeru da krenemo?

----------


## Anemona

Moje dijete kad je skidalo noćnu pelenu (negdje nakon 2. godine), bilo je s nama u krevetu i to je bila olakotna okolnost.
Ja sam ga čula u snu kad bi se počeo meškoljiti i onda odvela na wc.

----------


## vlatka100

Čudno mi je to za pišanje i kakanje. Obično se kakanje na wc puno teže savladava nego pišanje. Ja bi ostavila noćnu pelenu, važno je da je suha.

----------


## VeraM

Malo sam off, ali da ne otvaram novu temu. Cura 2 i po godine, svaka nam pelena promoči do jutra, često i tijekom noći. Pokušala sam ju mjenjat u noći, ali nije mi lako, imam rodit za tjedan dana. Još kad bebica dođe.... To se događa unazad mjesec dana, da se budi mokra, jer pelena ne može više upiti. Ideje molim, spasite me.

----------


## eryngium

> Malo sam off, ali da ne otvaram novu temu. Cura 2 i po godine, svaka nam pelena promoči do jutra, često i tijekom noći. Pokušala sam ju mjenjat u noći, ali nije mi lako, imam rodit za tjedan dana. Još kad bebica dođe.... To se događa unazad mjesec dana, da se budi mokra, jer pelena ne može više upiti. Ideje molim, spasite me.


Možda je do proizvođača... Jesi li probala neki drugi brand pelena? 
Mojem je noćna natopljena ali nikad ne promoči. Kupujem ih u ljekarni jer veličinu br. 7 nema ni jedna trgovina. Ne znam jel smijem napisati brand.  :Unsure: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## VeraM

A probali smo dosta vrsta, čitala sam da pampers i violeta mogu upiti najviše tekućine, pa smo na njima. Sad smo kupili veći broj, 5. Ima 12 kg, ali očito joj ona 4+ premala. Za sad nemam nekih saznanja jesmo li pogodili, jer se već 2 noći borimo s kašljem i povraćanjem koji kašalj izazove, pa u njoj ne ostane ništa što bi moglo u bubrezima stvarat noću mokraću. 
Pokušala sam i covere od platnenih preko jednokratne jer imam jedan koji može proć velićinom, ali i to promoči. Dok je bila manja smo bili na platnenim i rijetko bi promočila. Sad ove jednokratne grozno. A prerasla mi L veličinu covera, nije mi se dalo kupovati cijeli set novih platnenih, sve kontam brzo će iz pelena. Ali to je druga i duga priča.

----------


## Peterlin

> A probali smo dosta vrsta, čitala sam da pampers i violeta mogu upiti najviše tekućine, pa smo na njima. Sad smo kupili veći broj, 5. Ima 12 kg, ali očito joj ona 4+ premala. Za sad nemam nekih saznanja jesmo li pogodili, jer se već 2 noći borimo s kašljem i povraćanjem koji kašalj izazove, pa u njoj ne ostane ništa što bi moglo u bubrezima stvarat noću mokraću. 
> Pokušala sam i covere od platnenih preko jednokratne jer imam jedan koji može proć velićinom, ali i to promoči. Dok je bila manja smo bili na platnenim i rijetko bi promočila. Sad ove jednokratne grozno. A prerasla mi L veličinu covera, nije mi se dalo kupovati cijeli set novih platnenih, sve kontam brzo će iz pelena. Ali to je druga i duga priča.


Pogledaj u Muelleru ili DM-u, imaju oni pelene i za veću/stariju djecu, možda ti to pomogne.

Offt. Moj stariji sin je imao noćnu pelenu do kraja treće godine, nikako se riješiti noćne pelene, a onda je silom prilika otišao na operaciju mandula i stvar se s pelenom riješila doslovce u roku od tjedan dana nakon toga. Ništa drugo nismo poduzeli, eventualno je imao mekane čarape na nogama tijekom hladnih zimskih noći, ali i to je brzo prerastao. Pisala sam već o tome, ali nije bitno. Želim vam da se brzo riješite pelena. Sretno!

----------


## Vrci

U Babycenter ima Libero,oni znaju imati vece,a dobre su

----------


## martinaP

> A probali smo dosta vrsta, čitala sam da pampers i violeta mogu upiti najviše tekućine, pa smo na njima. Sad smo kupili veći broj, 5. Ima 12 kg, ali očito joj ona 4+ premala. Za sad nemam nekih saznanja jesmo li pogodili, jer se već 2 noći borimo s kašljem i povraćanjem koji kašalj izazove, pa u njoj ne ostane ništa što bi moglo u bubrezima stvarat noću mokraću. 
> Pokušala sam i covere od platnenih preko jednokratne jer imam jedan koji može proć velićinom, ali i to promoči. Dok je bila manja smo bili na platnenim i rijetko bi promočila. Sad ove jednokratne grozno. A prerasla mi L veličinu covera, nije mi se dalo kupovati cijeli set novih platnenih, sve kontam brzo će iz pelena. Ali to je druga i duga priča.


U jednokratnu stavis veliki bambus ulozak, i preko cover. To je mojoj srednjoj drzalo kad je i Libero curio.

----------


## VeraM

Martina, to bi čak moglo upaliti, jer toliko piša, dođe mi da 2 jednokratne stavim. pokušat ću pa javim jel upalilo. 
Inače, nemamo babycentar ovdje, a ne isplati mi se naručivat. Ne znam imaju li konzum, dm ili bipa libero pelene, nikad ih nisam tražila pa nisam ni zapamtila. Pokušat ćemo s njima. Sad u kući imam 3 načeta paketa pelena, svaki drugačiji, nek to nekako potrošimo. 
A za odvikavanje od pelene, čekat će ljeto. Ja sam danas 39+3 tt i nemam ni snage ni volje se s njom borit. A ide nova tura pranja pelena kod bebe, tako da samo hoću da se starija probudi suhe pidžame.

----------


## martinaP

Jednokratne se sasvim lijepo daju puniti uloscima. 

Libero se mogu naruciti u ljekarni, ali su relativno skupe. Iz ljekarne su mi se odlicne pokazale i Bambo nature i Trudi (Trudi ima nesto vece pelene).

----------


## VeraM

Evo za sad smo uspjeli preživit 2 noći u violeta br 5. Nije promočilo. Iako su joj prevelike (od 11 do 18 kg mislim, a ona ima 12 kg), pa ne bih za dan jer se svuda vere, trče, valja, skače... Bojim se da bi joj se puno micale na guzi. Pa samo danju na 4+, noću 5. Dokle će šljakat, ne znam, vidit ćemo. Hvala svima na savjetima.

----------


## VeraM

Morali smo dalje intervenirat. Sad je s 2 manja uloška od platnenih u jednokratnima, veličina 5. 3 zadnja jutra je suha pidžama. Ulošci i pelena su mokri. Al bar je ona suhe kože. Ja ju stvarno više noću ne mogu mjenjat, a kad napokon budem u rodilištu, MM neće ni skužit da se vrti po krevetu jer je mokra. On spava ko top.

----------

